# Schlechte FPS trotz sehr guten PC



## Onico (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe seid kurzer Zeit ein Großes Problem mit meinem WoW.
Ist ungefähr zwei Wochen her, als es mir erst so richtig aufgefallen ist.
Also:
Vorher hatte ich immer WoW mit Max. Einstellungen laufen und kam auch in dalaran meistens auf Max. 100 und Min. 85 FPS.
Doch nun bekomme ich mit Max. Einstellungen gerade mal 5-15 FPS hin und mit Min. auf gute 20 FPS, was für mich wirklich
unspielbar ist, besonders weil ich sehr viel Raide.
Ich habe schon Alle möglichen Sachen ausprobiert, aber es hat einfach Nichts geholfen.
Nun bin ich soweit, das ich Hilfe von euch brauche.

Hier mein PC:

Intel Core i7 Extreme 975
Asus P6T Deluxe V2
8 Gb Ram
2x Nvidia Gtx 295
Windows 7 x64

Solltet ihr sonst noch was benötigen fragt mich bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LG
euer Onico


EDIT: Grafiktreiber ist natührlich schon aktualisiert und SLI auch schon deaktiviert ausprobiert und wieder aktiviert worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (26. Juli 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Nun bin ich soweit, das ich Hilfe von euch brauche.



Du Armer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klingt ja fast so, als würdest du uns in den Dreck ziehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein mal im Ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deaktivier mal alle Addons und schau, wie es dann läuft. Dann aktivierst du nach und nach jedes Addon und findest so den Übeltäter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den ersetzt du einfach durch ein besseres oder löscht es ganz.

Ist auch keine Seltenheit, dass wow shice läuft.
Crysis Warhead?
Maximale Einstellungen + Maximale AA/AF/TA + 1080p => Flüssig

WoW?
auf Ultra + 4xAA => 30FPS-Dala-Party 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





In Cata wollen sie die Engine aber überarbeiten, sollte dann auch besser laufen.
Bin mir nicht sicher, aber bin der Meinung mal gehört zu haben, dass sie dann auch Multi-GPU unterstützen? KA


----------



## Onico (26. Juli 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Du Armer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein, so war das auf keinen Fall gemeint, ich habe nur nun schon sicher über 5 Stunden herumexperimentiert
und dachte, weil eh fast jedem Tag 10 solcher Threads auf gehen, will nun auch nicht noch ich euch belästigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke dir aber für Deine Antwort, werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onico (26. Juli 2010)

Hmm, nein leider -.-
Selbst wenn ich Alle deaktiviere habe ich nicht 1 FPS mehr ^^


----------



## Lilith Twilight (26. Juli 2010)

Hast du vor 2 Wochen als es anfing irgend eine Software installiert die permanent im Hintergrund läuft? Vielleicht einen neuen Virenscanner, neues TS, etc.?


----------



## Onico (26. Juli 2010)

Nein, ich habe nur einmal alle Addons sktualisiert, aber das kann es nicht sein, weil wenn ich die ja alle auschalte ist es immer noch gleich


----------



## Lilith Twilight (26. Juli 2010)

Du könntest mal probehalber den "Cache" Ordner im Wow Verzeichnis löschen (der wird automatisch wieder erstellt) und den WTF Ordner in WTF.old umbenennen (Achtung, nicht löschen! dabei sind sonst alle Einstellungen von den Addons weg!!!)

Falls das was hilft müßtest du halt alle Addons wieder Konfigurieren...wenn nicht kannst du den neu erstellten Ordner WTF wieder löschen und den WTF.old wieder in WTF umbenennen dann sind auch alle Einstellungen wieder da.


----------



## eMJay (26. Juli 2010)

Addons aktualieseiren oder ganz neu Installieren. WTF, Cache und Interfase Ordener im WoW Ordner löschen.

Meinstens sind es defekte Addons die durch das viele aktualiesieren eine Fehler haben. 
Es können aber auch veraltete Addons sein.
Deswegen alle 3 Ordener löschen.




> Falls das was hilft müßtest du halt alle Addons wieder Konfigurieren...wenn nicht kannst du den neu erstellten Ordner WTF wieder löschen und den WTF.old wieder in WTF umbenennen dann sind auch alle Einstellungen wieder da.



Und dann sind evtl. die Dateien da die dafür verantwortlich sind.


----------



## Onico (26. Juli 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Addons aktualieseiren oder ganz neu Installieren. WTF, Cache und Interfase Ordener im WoW Ordner löschen.



Habe ich schon ganz am Anfang gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (26. Juli 2010)

Temperaturen vom PC schon mal gecheckt?


----------



## Blut und Donner (26. Juli 2010)

1. repair.exe
2. need screen von taskmanager unter dem reiter "prozesse"


----------



## Onico (26. Juli 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Temperaturen vom PC schon mal gecheckt?



Sind normal, wie immer halt...

Repair auch schon
Screen kommt gleich



Hier:


----------



## muehe (26. Juli 2010)

der letzte Prozess sieht komisch aus


----------



## eMJay (26. Juli 2010)

Würde ich auch sagen. Noch ein Screen mit vollständigem Namen.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (26. Juli 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Und dann sind evtl. die Dateien da die dafür verantwortlich sind.



Deswegen habe ich ja auch gesagt "probehalber" umbennenen und wenn es hilft dann die Einstellungen neu machen....ich sagte nicht das wenn es hilft das er dann den alten WTF Ordner behalten soll sondern dann den neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onico (26. Juli 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> der letzte Prozess sieht komisch aus



Ort: C:\Users\mein Name\AppData\Roaming

Kannst damit was anfangen, das ist nämlich genau das Gebiet wo ich mich ned auskenne, doofer Taskmanager 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier der Neue Screen:


----------



## eMJay (26. Juli 2010)

Google spuckt nichts raus über diese Exe


----------



## Onico (26. Juli 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Google spuckt nichts raus über diese Exe



Jop, finde auch keinem Forum sowas oder ähnliches....


EDIT: Bekam grad die Meldung vom Mc Affee, das genau diese Programm
auf das Internet zugreifen will, sehr komisch, was kann das sein?


----------



## muehe (26. Juli 2010)

könnte Schadsoftware sein würde mal mit anderen Programmen prüfen 

n schnellen Check auch mal mit Hitman Pro


----------



## Onico (26. Juli 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> könnte Schadsoftware sein würde mal mit anderen Programmen prüfen
> 
> n schnellen Check auch mal mit Hitman Pro



Stuft es als verdächtig ein, soll ichs entfernen oder?


----------



## eMJay (26. Juli 2010)

Jo mach das


----------



## Onico (26. Juli 2010)

Es entfernt es irgednwie ned, ich schließ alle Programme und klick auf weiter, doch es ist immer noch da,
kann man sowas auch einfach selber löschen?


----------



## eMJay (26. Juli 2010)

Hast du es Taskmanager beendet?


----------



## Onico (26. Juli 2010)

Nein, über Hitman


----------



## Lilith Twilight (26. Juli 2010)

Mit "msconfig" aus dem Autostart entfernen und dann den Rechner im Abgesicherten Modus starten und dort die Datei von Hand löschen.


----------



## eMJay (26. Juli 2010)

Hast du einen Eintrag in msconfig drin der zu dem Programm passt?
Evtl. im Abgesichertem Modus löschen?


----------



## Onico (26. Juli 2010)

Habe eigentlich keine Datei drinne, die zu der hier passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (26. Juli 2010)

Mach mal bitte einen Screen von dem msconfig Autostartfenster, möglichst so dass man die Dateinamen und die Pfade wo sie liegen sehen kann.


----------



## Onico (26. Juli 2010)

Also, die Datei ist nicht im Autostart, sie öffnet sich auch nichtvon selber, wird aber trotzdem nach einer Zeit geöffnet, ich schätze mal,
da ich diese Datei habe seitdem ich AddOns aktualisiert habe sich da was eingeschlichen hat. Es könnte ja sein, das diese Datei mit WoW
gestartet wird oder? Wäre doch logisch?


EDIT: Die Pfade im Autostart beziehen sich auch alle nicht auf diese datei


----------



## muehe (26. Juli 2010)

ist möglich das sie mit WoW gestartet wird

http://www.trojaner-...ti-malware.html auch nochmal durchlaufen lassen

am besten mit gestartetem WoW


----------



## Onico (26. Juli 2010)

jop, Scan fast fertig...


----------



## Freakypriest (28. Juli 2010)

Ich würde spontan auf den EVGA Precision tippen.
1. Zieht es schon im Task Manager 10% CPU
2. Bei anspruchsvoller Grafik wie bei Spielen zieht es mehr.
3. Es ist ein Tuning Tool wenn da was falsch eingestellt ist sind FPS Probleme keine wunder.

Am besten mal weg damit und mit den Standart einstellung der Grafikkarte testen.


----------

